# Switchback dog kennel/blind



## David Janusz (Apr 29, 2011)

One of my biggest fears when goose hunting is that my dog will get shot because he breaks when the geese are coming into the decoys. 

I know a lot of guys that don't take their dog into the goose field just for this reason. 

Possible solution:
http://waterfowljunkie.com/collections/all/products/switchback-dog-kennel-blinds
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-10SeQ5F4E

I am not affiliated with the company nor do I own any of their products yet. Saw the Switchback dog kennel for the first time today on facebook.


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

If you need to take that thing into the field with you then you are not hunting with a trained retriever. I like the Final Approach dog blind for it's weight and compactness. Teach your dog to kennel into it. Then throw marks with him in it reinforcing "kennel". Once he is steady to that introduce you "popping" out of a layout blind with him in his dog blind. Lastly, repeat but add in someone throwing and shooting a flyer. Repeat, repeat ,repeat.

Also, first couple of hunts don't take a gun. Let your friends do the shooting and you work on control with your dog. You have a lifetime to hunt together. A couple of hunts "getting it right" ain't gonna kill ya!

All the best!

RD


----------



## David Janusz (Apr 29, 2011)

I hear ya Gunners Up. They are dogs and do make mistakes. 

I have also heard the phrase: "There are two kinds of dogs: 1) Dogs that have broke, and 2) Dogs that will break."

It might not be necessary but it could save someone's dog.


----------



## Goosey (Jun 6, 2014)

Anyone get their hands on one?


----------



## jackh (Oct 14, 2010)

Personally I would rather train the dog not to break and hunt with people that are aware of what's infront of them.


----------



## GreeneHunter (Jul 15, 2014)

Most everyone agrees that we are suppose to train our pups from day one but if we aren't continually reinforcing behaviors will change. Personally I think it will be great for guys to bring their dogs into the field when typically they would be left at home or in the truck. There are several of my friends that have spent countless hours hunting their dogs over pheasants but have to leave their dog when they hit the duck blind because they wont stay tucked into an open blind/kennel... I don't own one but I am very interested to see how they work out.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Just get a tie out stake and you'll be fine in a normal dog layout blind. That and teach the dog. Put down your shotgun and run the dog.


----------



## Snowman (Sep 23, 2014)

I used to have the dog that nobody wanted to hunt with and this blind made my dog the most wanted. It works great and I can`t say enough. No matter how much time I tried to train my dog to stay he wouldn`t. The 1st time I used the blind my dog wasn`t excited about it but by the middle of the 2nd hunt he just knew he couldn`t go anywhere until I released him. The Switchback is tough as hell and the gate works perfectly... great design.


----------

